# DP switch configuration question



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Can a super dish pro (110/119/121) & a dish pro dual (148) be used with a DP34 switch and one or two DP21 switches so all will function properly with two 921's? I've searched past threads because I thought there was something documented but I can't find it.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes. DP21 port #1 goes to the DP34 output port. Two DP21's are needed.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

But that's 2 DP21s per 921. Meaning each output of the DP Dual would go to a splitter then to 4 DP21s to the 4 sat inputs of the two 921s. It would be simpler to replace the DP34 with a DPP44. Use a DP Single (or DP Dual if you already have it) on the 148 dish.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

You're right - I missed that he has two 921's.

DPP44 is the correct answer. With DPP Separators, that even leaves two unused output ports.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks Bobabird and SimpleSimon. I've done some searching on EBay and Dish Store on the internet and have DPP equipment (for a very reasonable price) on the way. I'll give you an update as to how the DPP equipments works once I receive and install it. I agree with both of you the DPP will be the best way to go.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I assembled, erected, and wired my new superdish and DPP44 this morning. Wow, 121 critical when aiming. The slightest movement and the signal is gone! A checkswitch successfully read the DPP44 and three satelites. As soon as I began to change channels, I noticed that many channels had lost their lock. I went into point dish and found that I only had odd channel for the three satellites. I followed instillation instructions closely during the install. I rechecked wiring, connectors, etc., no problems. 

Since I had the superdish connected to one 921, and not having the separator for one cable to two tuners, I had tuner 1 going to the switch receiver output 1 and tuner 2 going to switch receiver output 4. I swapped tuner 2 to switch output 2. I did another check switch. This time a splash screen appeared informing that there was legacy and dispro equipment conflicts. I swapped tuner 2 to switch output 3 and got the same splash screens. I put tuner 2 back to switch receiver output 4 and the 921 did a successful checkswitch.  Still, I only got odd channels on the three satellites. 

I called Dish Tech. Support. They think that the switch may be faulty. They said that a dual tuner receiver does not need the separator as long as two of the four switch receiver outputs are connected. 

To further troubleshoot, I decided to connect the DP34 that came with the superdish. I removed the DPP44 inserter from tuner 1. After connecting the DP34, the checkswitch read the switch and three satellites. Both odd and even channels were present. The 921, DP34, and the superdish work well. 

I recontacted Dish Tech. Support and they arranged for a representative to come and check the DPP44 before authorizing an exchange for one that works, because I didn't have a professional complete the installation.  Personally, I thought my instillation was very professional considering that their previous professional installers failed to do their job and gave bad advise. :nono2: 

In the meantime, I have one 921 on the superdish and the other on the legacy 500/300 dish so it receives satellite 148.

Hopefully, I'll have an update Monday evening.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Have you tried hooking the DPP44 up again? Now that it's lost it's memory from lack of power, you may find it'll start working again. Don't forget to do the Switch matrix reset (at least run a Check Switch with NO satellite feeds hooked up).

I'm very interested in knowing the answer to this as I've got a retailer buddy that is having trouble with DPP44 and 921. Seems he can't get it to work without a DPP Separator.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> Have you tried hooking the DPP44 up again? Now that it's lost it's memory from lack of power, you may find it'll start working again. Don't forget to do the Switch matrix reset (at least run a Check Switch with NO satellite feeds hooked up).


Yes, I did the experiment this afternoon. I followed your instructions and did a switch matrix reset before hooking the satellite feeds. The reset was successful. I then reconnected the feeds as described in my earlier post to the DPP44. Then I re-hooked the power inserter. I re-ran the check switch and it found all three satellites, "OK." I did some channel surfing and immediately found that there is still no even transponder channels on any of the three satellites. Maybe I just need to wait for the separator to see if this gives full functionality for the transponders. I'm wondering if the separator is a key for the dual tuner receiver or if the switch is actually faulty?



SimpleSimon said:


> I'm very interested in knowing the answer to this as I've got a retailer buddy that is having trouble with DPP44 and 921. Seems he can't get it to work without a DPP Separator.


Can your retailer buddy get the switch to work normally on a one tuner dispro or legacy receiver? Did he also encounter with the 921, the legacy/dispro conflict on the DPP44 switche's receiver outputs 2 & 3?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry, I don't remember his details offhand - but anyway - if I read the thread correctly, you seem to be having trouble with the high-band (even TPs) in various configurations - that indicates a cable/connector problem.

Maybe I'm missing something - it's late.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Dish Rep(s) arrived this morning. They checked the DPP44 switch and encountered exactly what I encountered. They got their new DPP44 switch and hooked it up in place of mine. It did exactly as the original DPP44 switch. No EVEN transponders on any of the four satellites. They DID NOT have any separators and neither of them were familiar with separators.  So the question is unanswered as to the 921 requiring the separator with one cable to work properly.


The Rep(s) called E* and talked to a 3rd level tech. Of course the Tech. was baffled and was unable to reslove the problem. The Rep(s) concluded that the DPP44 and the 921 software are not compatible. I was told that E* is troubling shooting the 921/DPP44 problem at their end and that hopefully a future software update will correct the problem. :lol: 

No negative comments on my installation of the superdish. I was charged for the service call. Nothing is resolved. Currently I'm stuck with the DP34 with 110/119/148, 121 is disconnected.

I have separators on order and I will re-test the DPP44 with the separators to see if this makes a difference.

Request: If there are any 921 users with superdish and a DPP44, Do you have trouble with lost even transponders? If you have no problems, do you have SEPARATORS in use?

Now that the, "Pros" have determined that it is another bug, I'll be posting it as such.

Thanks,

John


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

boylehome said:


> Request: If there are any 921 users with superdish and a DPP44, Do you have trouble with lost even transponders? If you have no problems, do you have SEPARATORS in use?
> 
> Now that the, "Pros" have determined that it is another bug, I'll be posting it as such.
> 
> ...


I have a superdish, a DPP44, and two 921's. The 921's are both using separators and they are both working fine. I have not tried them without the separators.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

UPS delivered two SEPARATORS late this afternoon. I re-connected all the wiring to the DPP44 and used the switch receiver port 1 to the power inserter and the separator between the 921 and the power inserter. All is very well. I'm getting both odd and even transponders. I hooked my other 921 up to DPP44 switch output 4 and used a separator. Both 921's work just fine as of this moment. I'll be watching for the "0" DVR events.

To conclude. It's pretty sad that E* and their rep(s) don't know how their own products work. Hopefully they will get this bug fixed so a person can use two lines minus the separator, when the installers don't have any, and don't have any knowledge about the separator.

BTW, I took the old legacy dish 500 and put an, "I" connector on it with a DP single LNB. I aimed it at 148 and peaked the signal. I compared the signal strengths readings from the 300 and 500. Each transponder gained 10 points!


----------



## ckendall (Dec 10, 2004)

So does anyone have a 921 working on a DPP44 without a separator?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ckendall said:


> So does anyone have a 921 working on a DPP44 without a separator?


According to my poll in the BUG Reports, there is one to date.


----------

